# Repairing Glass



## dumpdwellar (May 18, 2007)

I thought I saw a post of where someone was looking for the names of people who did professional glass repair but I can not find it anywheres. Could someone give me the name and some contact info on who they would recommend to repair glass?

 Thanks


----------



## bearswede (May 19, 2007)

Here 'tis...
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-103136/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#103145


 Ron


----------



## dumpdwellar (May 19, 2007)

thanks thats the one I was looking for


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 19, 2007)

to make sure you get a good price, try this guy,
http://paulmnulton.com/index.html
 I do bottles and jars, tops replaced. holes fixed, cracks sealed, but not completly invisible. http://bottletumbling.com/REPAIRS.html

 rick


----------



## dumpdwellar (May 20, 2007)

thanks for all of the info and when the time comes for me to get this done I will keep you in mind Rick. Thanks again


----------

